# Which Autosmart Snowfoam?



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi guys, 

Ok so I've found my local Autosmart rep and am picking up 5ltrs of Duet, but wonder if they provide any wax friendly foam?

Be interested in thoughts and opinions?

Cheers


Simon


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Also interested to know this. 

Really think I need to visit an AS supplier soon for supplies.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ultramousse


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Ultramousse


Any good, what size containers, going rate? :thumb:


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

i get highfoam, i think thats what its called, its in 210ltr drums and my rep will put it into what ever size of container you want, i normally get 25ltrs at a time and think its apporx 20quid for this, diltue it with 5 parts water, 1 part foam, and it works grand and is wax safe


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

-Simon- said:


> Any good, what size containers, going rate? :thumb:


Its nice and forgiving on ratios
Min size 5 litres 25 litre available no minibulk on it though as it screws the bulk pipes up 205 barrels should be available for dlivery
Clings well cleans nicely
Price depends on rep really same old same old. Try a small bottle of fleabay. See how you get on or ask rep cheekily for a sample


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Ultramousse


I was informed ultramousse is not LSP safe? I have a sample of this (not used) but I was going to use it on my 'big washes'


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Ben Gum said:


> Ultramousse is extremely caustic (it is not just corrosive but highly corrosive) and I personally would not put it anywhere near a private car because it could totally destroy trim if you got the dilution wrong and even at the right dilution it will degrade an LSP very rapidly. It is also extremely dangerous for a user, it is strong enough not just to cause burns but literally have you running for a tap within seconds of skin contact. Actimousse is better but is still very caustic so needs to be used with care and there are still no guarantees that it would be wax safe.


Really !!!!

I thaught the ultra was the less agressive product and the acti was the full fat tfr based product??
I was acctually looking at getting some ultramosse tomorrow to try insted of my magifoam

rick


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Magifoam has a good rep. Ben has clarified my suspicions. I always thought the high foam was the least corrosive one.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ultramousse is the semiskimmed version with actimouuse is the full fat.
must do something really dumb to damage owt with ultra


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

sounds harsh ill still use it though with gloves and goggles on though like any other


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Just use shower gel foams nice smels nice clings well too


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ben Gum said:


> That is not what the MSDS suggest.
> 
> Ultramousse
> " Causes *severe* burns"
> ...


Yup my bad lol just looked at my can it is acti not ultra


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Just to clarify here. The MSDS sheets give the information for the neat product, ie what sits in a container BEFORE you apply it. 

Ultramousse is EXTREMELY concentrated - you put 5 litres into a 205 litre barrel. The raw materials used will be similar to other products out there. The difference is that we dont add the water here. We ship in concentrated form. This doesnt mean that the product is any more or less dangerous to the vehicle, providing the instructions are followed. As Chris says, damage is extremely unlikely. However, if you have lots of delicate trim then we would always suggest Hazsafe as the preferred choice. 

The user should of course take care when using Ultramousse. As with every chemical product, caution is required and you should follow the H&S advice and avoid getting the neat chemical onto your skin. 

Hope this helps clarify.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ben Gum said:


> Without wishing to argue, the user WILL have to decant the product at some stage and thus the severity of the safety hazard should not be downplayed. You should not be likening ultramousse to every other chemical product because the vast majority of products available to the public are nothing more than irritants (as actimousse) whilst Ultramousse is not only one classification category above but two - get contact with eyes or skin and it is not a question of 'if' but 'how much' damage will be caused.
> 
> To re-enforce the danger - a delivery company cannot handle ultramousse unless their driver is specially trained.
> 
> One final point which I must make is that the health and safety info is inadequate for sale to the general public. When selling to the public you are obliged to use additional and different safety phrases. For instance, referring to the 'Approved Classification and Labelling Guide', Appendix 1: Phrase S1 is obligatory when selling 'very toxic, toxic and corrosive preparations' to the general public - this is not present. Furthermore, S2 is obligatory for 'all dangerous preparations' (so that would include even the likes of actimousse, anything with a hazard symbol other than environmental hazard) when selling to the general public. I appreciate that the bulk of your business is B2B (and in this instance, the information is great) but AS should beware that the labelling would be considered to be potentially dangerously inadequate when put into the hands of the general public (as is very clearly happening).


Ok ben 
Points to note AS drivers ARE hazchem adr trained ( no issue there)
AS DONT sell to the general public the sell 99.5% to trade boys (or if they do sell to non trade they give LOTS of techy advice) that have used this stuff for years and know how to use it correctly MAINLY because most of them have been taught by AS themselves.
The labeling meets and exceeds european standards if you actually take the time to READ aN as can instead of worrying about the health and saftey BS you will see its written in TWO languages english and FRENCH. 
Health and saftey beurocracy gone mad again. If these IDIOTS got off there **** and did a real job instead of why you couldnt or shouldnt or worrying about whats in it the world would turn happier.
5l for a 205l barrel... That lasts about a month.
Do you water it down yes i have the bottle pumps that dispense 30 ml a shot into the bottle.
Dont panic i put up a three mile exclusion zone wear a full hazchem suit have fire brigade and ambulance on standby have a portabe decontamination unit and burn everything once used so im fairly safe as far as health and saftey goes..
And THAT is just to spray the air freshener in te car you wanna see it when i hoover it or wash it.......


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmm sounds like I have started some debate here....just looking for some economical foam...are we saying that Ultramousse diluted will damage my wax finish? Sue please can you clarify?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Undiluted yes but when put through a foam gun then it dilutes anyway. Dont panic
BRILLIANT IDEA well sort of
Lets get autosmart to ONLY let authorised trained certificated personell have their products.
Sorry boys no more tardis. No more g101 etc etc. in fact lets make it companys wide Lets make EVERY company do this for EVERYTHING ( mmmm sorry you cant have toilet rolls sir you havent been trained by andrex in there safe and correct methods of use)

Mmmmm maybe not then bad idea its not broken lets not try and fix it


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok hoping to catch the guy tomorrow so will sleep on my choice Ultra or Hazsafe hmm


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

should be getting som ultramousse and actimouse very soon to try,looking forward to using them!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been using Ultramousse since it came out and I've been nothing but impressed with it. I've not had a problem with it marking any trim, it's not burned my skin and it's left my wax layers intact. 
Dilute it as stated and you'll be fine it's a great product :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok go with the haz safe put some shampoo with it and fire that through lance do the job for you the hazsafe will loosen as normal the foam from shampoo will give it the cling time.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

888-Dave said:


> I've been using Ultramousse since it came out and I've been nothing but impressed with it. I've not had a problem with it marking any trim, it's not burned my skin and it's left my wax layers intact.
> Dilute it as stated and you'll be fine it's a great product :thumb:


Wow no exclusion zone or helimeds on standby

BRAVE MAN

Lmfbo
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Just to make Ben Gum look like an idiot.

Ultra Mousse is less likely to strip waxes than Actimousse.

Infact my findings are that it is very gentle on wax, even when used at low dilution and even more so than Hazsafe!

Maybe he will use his chemical expertise to explain why this can be since he claimed earlier it was going to destroy waxes and melt the car!

The only time i would advise to avoid Ultra Mousse is on cars with single stage paint or bare alloy surfaces - same with any product above Ph11-12 (neat)

And just because Ben loves hearing this bit do not ever drink Coca Cola because that too is corrosive in its neat form until it is diluted and becomes safe to drink....unless your Ben of course!

My current car has been washed in Ulta Mousse once maybe 2 times a week since i got it 3 or 4 months ago. If anybody would like pictures to prove its not melted look at my Avatar or request larger pics!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

-Simon- said:


> Ok hoping to catch the guy tomorrow so will sleep on my choice Ultra or Hazsafe hmm


For foam lance Ultra Mousse or for pre spray Hazsafe.

Assuming your car is not single stage paint or full of bare alloy trim of course.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Doc you have to spoil it dont you...... Many thanks for that though doc
FOR EVERYONE THAT DOESNT KNOW THIS GUY USED TO BE A REP (possibly still is) HE NOW DETAILS TO A VERY HIGH STANDARD.... WHAT HE DOESNT KNOW ABOUT AS PRODUCTS IS NOT WORTH KNOWING? LIKE MYSELF HE HAS USED THEM FOR TWENTY ODD YEARS? HE IS AN AUTOSMART GURU THAT TEACHES AUTOSMART HOW TO USE THEIR PRODUCTS.
I dont drink coke its to corrosive and there is no H&S label on it i drink bleach now


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I wouldn't go that far Allen but thanks lol

By the way Actimousse has more cleaning power than Ultra Mousse which is a clear contradiction to Bens explanation of the two products. From all his posts it seems he thinks that Sodium Hydroxide is the only thing that does all the work in a cleaning product. Exactly the sort of thinking you expect from a back street chemical manufacturer who makes cheap TFR!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

ignoring bens scaremongering ive been using ultramousse for some time with no issues and no noticable wax stripping,

with my 5L bottle i recieved a 30ml pump dispenser, 30ml in my 1L bottle is ideal and tbh would probably work with less but one pump does for me and makes a nice foam


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Just to make Ben Gum look like an idiot.
> 
> Ultra Mousse is less likely to strip waxes than Actimousse.
> 
> ...


I want larger pictures please like the look of your car:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ultra and Actimouse both been neat on my hands, bare hands at that.
Not drenched.

No issue for me this when filling AS spray bottles to screw on my foam lance as the lance will deliver 7% of product to water with my mains pressure and power washer.

So thats 1 part product to 14.28 parts water.

At this ratio both clean very well but as ever the best cleaning is on a well protected vehicle.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

james_death said:


> Ultra and Actimouse both been neat on my hands, bare hands at that.
> Not drenched.
> 
> No issue for me this when filling AS spray bottles to screw on my foam lance as the lance will deliver 7% of product to water with my mains pressure and power washer.
> ...


so by time it's diluted james what ratio to water is it when out on to car van etc


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

chrisc said:


> I want larger pictures please like the look of your car:thumb:


In Autosmart gallery Chris.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chrisc said:


> so by time it's diluted james what ratio to water is it when out on to car van etc


Hi Chris, its 1 part foam to 14.28 parts water dude.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Yup thats right autosmart international a company renound for selling some of the best valeting products about are going to develop and sell you a product thatll melt your car where it stands

:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ben Gum;3801404[I said:


> ]This website alone will show hundreds of users of AS products who are non-professionals.[/I]
> 
> _...referring to the 'Approved Classification and Labelling Guide', Appendix 1: Phrase S1 is obligatory when selling 'very toxic, toxic and corrosive preparations' to the general public - this is not present. Furthermore, S2 is obligatory for 'all dangerous preparations' (so that would include even the likes of actimousse, anything with a hazard symbol other than environmental hazard) when selling to the general public. _
> 
> ...


Oh dear oh dear you have got a new health and saftey booklet and got to chapter two of janet and john do chemistry with mummy in the kitchen.

Coke is acidic no warning labels on it
Washing powder contains limonene nasty stuff
Batterys contain god knows what but no warning on those.
Some of your comments seem muffled maybe you were sitting down when talking out of your asre???
Autosmart have health and saftey bods that are a LOT more astute than you will ever be. IF their labeling wasnt up to ben gum sorry legislative standards then they wouldnt get a license to sell it.
Maybe one should get of ones high horse As you seem to be suffering from lack of oxygen to the brain and are CLEARLY. Dilusional. Good job the world doesnt operate to your way of things or else see my previous post about a good idea would be true.
Why do you have to turn every thread you deem fit to write on into a ben gum rules the world lecture on health and saftey and the dangers of everything?? We are actually grown up enough to KNOW the dangers and risks of what we do and do them in an educated way..


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I think Ben has proven to the world that he can not understand the difference between a concentrate and a dilute product. He is suffering from serious sodium hydroxideitus it seems! 

Since you are on a roll Ben maybe you could clarify exactly the percentage of sodium hydroxide that is actually hitting the car when using ultra mousse in the very worst case scenario. Lets say there is 10% ( it says between 5-10%) in the neat product and the dilution hitting the car is 1.100 (most people would be using it about 1.200) Go on Ben announce to everyone what percentage sodium hydroxide is actually hitting the car in the very worst case scenario!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Add to that the percentage of limonene too. Maybe with your super computer brain you can tell us the optimum number of bubbles to put on for best effect


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

OK guys I sense a little tension here.....now thank you all for the advice...my main concern with the foam is that it does not strip the wax, I am confident with the use of the product and will of course take any necessary preacautions...saw my rep today and picked up some duet as my AF lather is nearly up...and enquired about the Ultra....thinking of going for 25ltr...should last a while :thumb: The only thing I struggle with is the price on AS products so if anyone can send/pm me a price guide or even an indication of roughly what I should pay for 25ltrs of Ultra I would be very grateful.

Will pick up some pump dispensers from the rep as well, but one perhaps silly question but how do you effectively dilute the Ultra in the lance bottle and avoid it foaming up there and then? Is a gentle swirl enough?

The rep has promised me a sample so I can give it a try first....

Cheers 

Simon


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

-Simon- said:


> OK guys I sense a little tension here.....now thank you all for the advice...my main concern with the foam is that it does not strip the wax, I am confident with the use of the product and will of course take any necessary preacautions...saw my rep today and picked up some duet as my AF lather is nearly up...and enquired about the Ultra....thinking of going for 25ltr...should last a while :thumb: The only thing I struggle with is the price on AS products so if anyone can send/pm me a price guide or even an indication of roughly what I should pay for 25ltrs of Ultra I would be very grateful.
> 
> Will pick up some pump dispensers from the rep as well, but one perhaps silly question but how do you effectively dilute the Ultra in the lance bottle and avoid it foaming up there and then? Is a gentle swirl enough?
> 
> ...


25ltr what you foaming a small nation:lol:

12-14 quid for duet 
25 quid for 5ltr of ultra
25quid for 25ltr of actimousse


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

hmm think there are some that could do with cleaning up! But good value at this volume...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

only just seen this thread 
i've got Actimousse if you want some to try Simon 


and, can we keep this on-topic and less hostile please? 
ta


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> only just seen this thread
> i've got Actimousse if you want some to try Simon
> 
> and, can we keep this on-topic and less hostile please?
> ta


Cheer buddy...may take you up on that but looking at the less active Ultra as my PM


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

may have some of that too, will check tomorrow


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> may have some of that too, will check tomorrow


Cheers buddy....:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ben Gum said:


> A higher percentage than comes from the vast majority of TFR products.
> 
> There isn't any limonene present. Troll post.
> 
> ...


HAHA this is possibly the funniest post ive ever read!

Ben, if i have ever tried any products that you have developed in the past then the reason i am not using them now is because they were CRAP! If your not ashamed of them name them!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

This is brilliant!!! :lol::lol: I love this forum!!!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Demetri said:


> This is brilliant!!! :lol::lol: I love this forum!!!


Its amazing that the guy has spat his dummy out yet again. I seem to remember him doing the same some time ago when he was called Xyzp and Mr Yellow. Hes supposed to be a back street chemical manufacturer in Ireland although i doubt that, i think i have an idea who he could be and he isnt far from me. If its the same person im thinking then his products are a joke! The only people who entertain them are those that have no pride in their work and will use anything as long as its cheap!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Its amazing that the guy has spat his dummy out yet again. I seem to remember him doing the same some time ago when he was called Xyzp and Mr Yellow. Hes supposed to be a back street chemical manufacturer in Ireland although i doubt that, i think i have an idea who he could be and he isnt far from me. If its the same person im thinking then his products are a joke! The only people who entertain them are those that have no pride in their work and will use anything as long as its cheap!


Your a pretty nasty guy mate.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

moosh said:


> Your a pretty nasty guy mate.


Lol anybody who knows me will tell you that I am anything but nasty! I spend hours of my spare time on here helping people with Autosmart products for which I have no financial reason for doing. Do you think Ben Gum was here because he was genuinely concerned about people's health and safety or because he had other motives? He has deleted most of his posts but the few that are left a good amount of them are attacking Autosmart products. It's clear to see what his motives are especially now he has admitted that he is involved in the manufacture of cleaning products with a back street company!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Lol anybody who knows me will tell you that I am anything but nasty! I spend hours of my spare time on here helping people with Autosmart products for which I have no financial reason for doing. Do you think Ben Gum was here because he was genuinely concerned about people's health and safety or because he had other motives? He has deleted most of his posts but the few that are left a good amount of them are attacking Autosmart products. It's clear to see what his motives are especially now he has admitted that he is involved in the manufacture of cleaning products with a back street company!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen you nail others if they dared say anything other than positive posts about AS and the stuff he was mentioning was interesting I thought, in general terms.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Why does the same brand have a variety of different snow foams? Shouldn't the idea be to get one that cleans the best?

It's the only thing putting me off buying autosmart foam as I wouldn't know which to buy where as many brands just do one.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

moosh said:


> I've seen you nail others if they dared say anything other than positive posts about AS and the stuff he was mentioning was interesting I thought, in general terms.


I have never nailed anyone as you put it. The only person doing any nailing is you nailing me for speaking the truth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Guitarjon said:


> Why does the same brand have a variety of different snow foams? Shouldn't the idea be to get one that cleans the best?
> 
> It's the only thing putting me off buying autosmart foam as I wouldn't know which to buy where as many brands just do one.


Autosmart are the trades largest supplier of vehicle cleaning products in the UK by some distance. With that in mind they supply all sorts of businesses from car washes to valeters to haulage firms, plant hire, food companies etc etc. Every customer has different requirements in what they need and what they prefer. Each foam product in the range has its own advantage and is there for a reason eg.heavy duty foam wash is aimed at washing plant machinery and really dirty stuff. Ultra mousse has the advantage of its long dwell time and thick foam for customers who require that etc etc.

It's impossible to make just one foam that will suit every customers needs. The 3 DW members will be most interested in are Actimousse, Ultra Mousse and Brushwash-ignore the name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Autosmart do so many variables because there are so many different needs.

First and foremost they sell to the trade, not for them to sell on but to use and supplying such a big market requires many variations for individuals needs.

On the deleting posts, they all remain on a master server i believe much the same way as deleting something of your hard drive its still there in the background it can be displayed recovered again with the appropriate software.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

The Doctor said:


> Autosmart are the trades largest supplier of vehicle cleaning products in the UK by some distance. With that in mind they supply all sorts of businesses from car washes to valeters to haulage firms, plant hire, food companies etc etc. Every customer has different requirements in what they need and what they prefer. Each foam product in the range has its own advantage and is there for a reason eg.heavy duty foam wash is aimed at washing plant machinery and really dirty stuff. Ultra mousse has the advantage of its long dwell time and thick foam for customers who require that etc etc.
> 
> It's impossible to make just one foam that will suit every customers needs. The 3 DW members will be most interested in are Actimousse, Ultra Mousse and Brushwash-ignore the name.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for answering this, could you give me a recommendation based on my requirements

I need something completely safe for wax as I don't want all my hard work spoiling.

I need something that cleans well almost without the need to touch it afterwards.

I do not require nice thick foam
I do not require foam that clings forever
I do not require nice smells

I'd prefer to buy something from AS as I'd like to buy it in person rather than over the web as no one is ever in to collect from delivery driver and I'd rather read products bumf on the tin. Besides I am going to get some more as products at the same time.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Guitarjon said:


> Thanks for answering this, could you give me a recommendation based on my requirements
> 
> I need something completely safe for wax as I don't want all my hard work spoiling.
> 
> ...


In that case i would recommend you go for Hazsafe or Envirowash. Both will do exactly what you want when used in the foam lance.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh dear bye bye ben
Obviously you couldnt handle the truth that you dont have a clue what you were talking about. Weekend warrior syndrome big time.
Maybe he is on the coke forum now telling them about the dangers lmao.
As for the doctor 'nailing' people no he sets the record straight when there is confusion yes people do slate as products this i find mainly is becausevthey cant get hold of them like we can.
INTERESTING FACT
9 out of 10 cars on the road today have been cleaned somehow with autosmart products at some time in there life.
Thats pretty impressive i'd say.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok guys so met up with my AS rep today and picked up 5ltrs of Ultra :thumb:

Perhaps the Dr could tell me the correct prescription for my 1ltr foam bottle and the best way to use? I am picking up some 30ml pump dispensers from the rep on Monday....

Must admit the corrosive warning label is a little intimidating!

But I'm assured at the correct dilution it won't strip the wax :thumb:

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

i use ultramousse, one 30ml pump in my 1 litre bottle is ample ammount


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Tank. said:


> i use ultramousse, one 30ml pump in my 1 litre bottle is ample ammount


Cheers buddy!


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> Cheers buddy!


Mind you im no scientist or do the maths but it works for me haha


----------

